# Marine Aquariums > Invertebrates & Critters > Hermit crabs >  algae hermit ?

## lost

I wondered if you know what type of hermit this is in this blurry pic its not mine ,they are being sold as algae eating hermit crabs

----------


## Gary R

sorry Dave don't know what sort that is from the picture, but best algae hermits are the Blue leg hermit or Red leg hermit crab.

----------

*lost* (12-07-2018)

----------

